# Poland WLS Wiosna 2016--Sponsored by Qiyi



## MoFangGe (May 13, 2016)

WLS Wiosna 2016 which hold on the Warszawa city of Poland . Mofangge of Qiyi have sponsored for this competitions and provide the cubes as a reward .Attracted more 300 cubers to join this competition ,which want to bring the communication and interaction platform for the cubers .

Pics and Video from the competition below . 





  
This is just the first competition sponsored by QiYi MoFangGe abroad. We will try our best to do more in the coming day and bring the high performance cube to all the cubers
Organizer could contact us for we have the plan to sponsor cube games all over the world.

For more info , pls follow us or contract us any time .


----------



## biscuit (May 13, 2016)

I think it's so cool that we have a company so involved in cubing. Not only do they make great puzzles (Dang it, I'm broke!) but they also get involved like this!


----------



## DTCuber (May 13, 2016)

Qiyi is really becoming a powerhouse cubing company!


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 13, 2016)

I love how this company is getting involved so much that I may even get a thunderclap, my main rn is a yuxiao


----------

